# scenting conditions



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what's your dogs favourite wind direction? Ruby's seems to be what I call a "cheek wind", not a full on nose into the wind, but at a 90deg angle to her snout. Brief question I know, but don't want to make a long question/post out of a simple question


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Little bit of dew on the grass, early morning, slight breeze from the north west does the trick.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A nice cross wind works well.
Its also nice to have a experienced dog that has learned to work the wind. 
Turn them loose anywhere in a field, and they will work in the direction that gives them a advantage.
Lucy the youngest of mine, was the first to figure this out. Even if it means running a good distance out, and then working the wind hunting towards you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate to hunt Cash in horrible dry scenting conditions. He will change his style of hunting to find birds. He turns into a slower methodical hunter, leaving no bush or clumps of grass uncheck. Yes, you get birds that other dogs miss, but it takes away so much of the beauty of watching these dogs run.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Temp humidity wind speed and a host of other factors enter into it - on a 3-4 day hunt want the temp 45 or below - PIKE can hunt all day without loosing his nose - humidity the higher the better - the scent stays longer and closer 2 the ground - moderate 2 high wind speed the birds are in ditches and leeward side of wind breaks the list goes on - but given a choice this is where we begin !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine seem to operate well regardless of conditions. If there's a scent about, one or both will be onto it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Marty - just a post of what I like - last year out west - never got above 17 F - the pups and us hunted our azz's off - no one got cold - got our limits most days - they were well earned - if I load up the pup and long gun - the only thing that ends a hunt early is temp - never put the pups at risk !!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Bit lucky down here. Never too cold to hunt. Can get too hot though. But we still hunt but always close to waterways and always carry a water bladder and collapsible bowl.


----------

